# XFX Radeon HD 5770 - alternativer Kühler?



## Delacroix (15. April 2010)

*XFX Radeon HD 5770 - alternativer Kühler?*

Hi,
ich habe seit gestern die Radeon 5770 von XFX verbaut. Und der Lüfter nervt mich, weil er auch unter Windows durch ein leichtes Surren deutlich hörbar ist. Kann mir jemand einen alternativen Lüfter empfehlen? Und ist die Lautstärke überhaupt normal für die Grafikkarte (anders: empfiehlt es sich vielleicht, das ganze Ding direkt zurück zu schicken, wenn sie es denn zurück nehmen ;P)? Oder kann man vielleicht über das CCC etwas regeln (kenne mich damit nicht aus und möchte nichts kaputt machen )?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Rat. Ich vermute, es muss ein neuer Kühler her. Kann da jemand einen empfehlen? Ich finde da für die HD 5770 nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Star_KillA (15. April 2010)

*AW: XFX Radeon HD 5770 - alternativer Kühler?*

*Scythe  Setsugen 
*


----------



## martimoto (15. April 2010)

*AW: XFX Radeon HD 5770 - alternativer Kühler?*

Über das CCC kannst du die Lüfterdrehzahl regeln,,bevor du geld raus schmeisst für n neuen Kühler...Probier mal aus..Kinderleicht


----------



## Star_KillA (15. April 2010)

*AW: XFX Radeon HD 5770 - alternativer Kühler?*

wird aber nicht gesaved warum weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Delacroix (15. April 2010)

*AW: XFX Radeon HD 5770 - alternativer Kühler?*

@Star_KillA: der Lüfter, den du vorgeschlagen hast, kostet 35€. Das empfinde ich als zu viel für eine Grafikkarte, die selbst nur 140€ kostet. Mehr als 20€ will ich nicht ausgeben.

Ich habe derzeit den AC Accelero L2 Pro ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## cmd (16. April 2010)

*AW: XFX Radeon HD 5770 - alternativer Kühler?*

wenn du die karte noch zurückschicken kannst, mach das. dann hol dir eine mit leiserer kühlung, oder zumindest mit 1-slot-blende. das ist das alte referenzdesign und die kühlerauswahl ist sehr beschränkt. soweit ich weiß, passen nur der accelero l2 und der thermalright hr-03. andere kollidieren mit den dvi-anschlüssen. hab den hr-03. kostet allerdings über 40€, was viel zu teuer ist in bezug zum anschaffungspreis der karte. betreibe ihn semi-passiv, unhörbar, das wars mir wert.
sapphire baut ja ganz gute kühler ein, oder halt das neue refrenzdesign. ist von haus aus leiser


----------



## ooomarco (16. April 2010)

*AW: XFX Radeon HD 5770 - alternativer Kühler?*

Ich habe seit kurzem die R5770 "Hawk" von MSI. Sie ist die leiseste 5770 die es gibt und zudem auch noch Werksseitig übertaktet. Ich bin mehr als zufrieden damit. Nichteinmal beim Zocken höre ich sie!


----------



## darkycold (16. April 2010)

*AW: XFX Radeon HD 5770 - alternativer Kühler?*

Oder die Vapor X von Sapphire. Leise und mit 30 C° schön kuhl im idle..

Als Kühler kommt bei dir eigentlich nur der AC L2 Pro in frage, da du einen Doppel DVI ausgang hast.
Und sobald die karte ref design hat, passen andere Kühler nicht, ohne sie umzubaun...

MfG darkycold


----------



## Delacroix (16. April 2010)

*AW: XFX Radeon HD 5770 - alternativer Kühler?*

Danke für die Hilfe. Ich habe mir den Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro bestellt. Habe keine Lust die Grafikkarte umzutauschen. Ist so nervig, vor allem wenn sie es aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht zurück nehmen (müssen). Und der Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro hat ja anscheinend ganz gut abgeschnitten auf der 5770, was ich so gelesen habe. Und er ist günstig, bzw. nicht teurer als Versand bzw. Aufpreis bei 'ner neuen 5770.


----------



## Star_KillA (16. April 2010)

*AW: XFX Radeon HD 5770 - alternativer Kühler?*

der hat aber keine heatpipes


----------



## darkycold (17. April 2010)

*AW: XFX Radeon HD 5770 - alternativer Kühler?*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> der hat aber keine heatpipes



es passt aber kein anderer wegen doppel dvi..


----------



## Star_KillA (17. April 2010)

*AW: XFX Radeon HD 5770 - alternativer Kühler?*

ist das nicht bei den meisten karten ?


----------



## darkycold (17. April 2010)

*AW: XFX Radeon HD 5770 - alternativer Kühler?*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> ist das nicht bei den meisten karten ?



NÖ
Mal welche mit single DVI
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk, 1024MB, PCI-Express

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - HIS HD 5770 FAN GDDR5 1024MB Native HDMI Display Port D-DVI

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Powercolor HD5770 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express (beachte den Kühler)

MSI R5770-PMD1G (Radeon HD 5770 1024MB GDDR5) Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de 
(wird bei Hardwareversand falsch gelistet:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI R5770-PMD1G, 1024MB, PCI-Express)

MfG darkycold


----------



## Star_KillA (17. April 2010)

*AW: XFX Radeon HD 5770 - alternativer Kühler?*

na dann sry 
ich habe ein paar 5770 verbaut die hatten 2 dvi slots (keine ahnung welche marke)


----------



## Delacroix (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: XFX Radeon HD 5770 - alternativer Kühler?*

Wollte nur kurz ein Fazit ziehen, falls noch mal jemand über die Suchfunktion auf den Thread stößt: der AC Accelero L2 Pro passt. Sowohl die Demontage des alten Kühlkörpers, als auch die Installation des AC Accelero L2 Pro gingen Problemlos. Vor der Demontage, habe ich noch eine Runde die Grafikkarte belastet (mit Futuremark), damit sich die Pads besser lösen.

Die Grafikkarte wird jetzt sowohl unter Windows, als auch beim Zocken weniger warm und ist trotzdem deutlich leiser. Von mir, gerade für den Preis, klare Kaufempfehlung für den AC Accelero L2 Pro.


----------

